
View from a Burning Country - ericdanielski
https://4thgeneration.energy/view-from-a-burning-country/
======
topmonk
> These fires, and the climate change that has delivered them to us, deserves
> an urgent, determined, long-term response with all the tools we have.

These fires were delivered to you by arsonists, not climate change. I'm not a
climate denier, but this is akin to blaming everything on a lack of penance to
a vengeful God.

